# This Marine Corps veteran served one too many tours........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Company to Sell Fake, Decoy Guns to People Who Want to Appear to Be Armed, but Not Own Firearms


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

What can I say... what can anyone say about something like this?

Looks like misery waiting to happen.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Might help the gene pool if they haven't already had kids.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Dumbest idea... ever.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Holy sh!t.... 
When you look at the number of people killed for possessing or showing a fake firearm recently, this just has to be, as TapnRack says, the dumbest idea ever.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have $100.00 and I'm betting that it doesn't take hold and fails in the market place. :watching:

In other words: Just a flash in the frying pan.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

There must be a person out there who is stupid enough to buy one, and then carry it concealed.:smt169
GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

My sister came out here to visit, she knows I always carry a gun. Upon seeing me armed she asked: "Is that loaded?" To which I replied: "Of course! Otherwise I might as well carry a brick". She replied: "I thought you might carry it just to scare somebody." To which I replied: "If you're going to carry a gun just to scare somebody, you have no business carrying a gun at all." Good way to get yourself killed. I guess the way I see it, is that if you are not willing to use deadly physical force to defend your life with a real gun. Then how would you defend yourself without one?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

goldwing:


> There must be a person out there who is stupid enough to buy one, and then carry it concealed.


Very good, GW. Very good.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

About the only rational reason I can think of for someone to buy one these, is that they want to put up a wall display of a variety of different firearms. Replica guns have been sold for that purpose for as long as I can remember. Or maybe as movie props.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

desertman said:


> About the only rational reason I can think of for someone to buy one these, is that they want to put up a wall display of a variety of different firearms. Replica guns have been sold for that purpose for as long as I can remember. Or maybe as movie props.


I believe the gun and holster are one piece and not separable.
GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

goldwing:


> I believe the gun and holster are one piece and not separable.


Can you imagine what will happen if the person attempts to draw it?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

They would be good bait to catch car burglars. How could a scumbag resist?
GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

When you buy one of these decoy outfits, remember to also buy a "Concealed-Carry Citizen" badge to complete the set.

Oh...and remember to buy some really, really good medical insurance, too.
Including for proctology: When a BG sees your decoy set, he's gonna shove it all the way up your exit.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Always remember there is only 1 cure for stupid. The stupid continue to find more and more ways to cure themselves.


----------

